# Shocking



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7806740/Dozens-of-woman-are-having-abortions-following-fertility-treatment.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

yeh - i read that in the Sun yesterday!

80 terminations after IVF due to 'social reasons'...i cant get my head around it!!   

But that said....everyone still has the right to access TOP services

k


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

There is another thread discussing this and to be honest I think it is a really overblown figure, 

The Sunday times had 3 women featured all who had abortions following traumatic realtionship breakdown and then somehow magicked 80 out of the bag, I think it may include those done for medical reasons e.g foetuses that wouldn't survive, 

Livity x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Here on my 8th DEISCI I can't imaghine having a TOP if I got a BFP.  I do know personally of 2 ladies (not FFers) that had to have terminations after IVF cycyles, both had babies incompatible with life/chromosome issues and it was the most heart wrenching decisions but they had to make a decison that was right for them, they didn't make lightly and was guided by their consultants support, and they worried about their baby suffering in utereo.  Typical of Daily Mail to slant the truth to say what they want!!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

JJ1 - your on the 2WW, congrats & the very best of luck!! xx


----------

